# jawfish



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

how often do these fish attempt to jump out of tanks? in otherwords do you need a cover to keep them?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Jawfish I believe do now jump out of the tank they live in the sand bed. Firefish do jump out though. So I would say you don't need a cover(I am pretty sure maybe wait for someone with more experience) but if you are going with more fish just get some acrylic and make a cover to be safe.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I would _definitely_ keep your tank is covered if you have a jaw fish. 

I had a blue dot jaw fish










that made the trip through the surface skimmer, up and down the u-tube, and into the prefilter compartment of our system where we found it struggling. 










Twice. :shock: (That's not my tank, it's just for illustrative purposes because I don't have a picture of my own overflow handy)


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i would suggest any time a person puts fish in the tank they should have some sort of cover... now what cover can get interesting i have seen the heavy duty black ones, the all glass ones (i use these ), for those not worried about evaporation i have seen egg crate or bird netting used..... there are many options available....


----------



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

i have had a 29 gal with no top for about six months and have had a firefish and no jumping as of yet.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

ive had fish jump and found them crisp on the floor a few days later. i now leave the tank open top for temps, but with a nice tall canopy to keep things in.

ANY fish can jump, some more likely then others. a lid is a great idea but keep in mind some things lower your light penetration down to your corals.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

onefish2fish said:


> ANY fish can jump, some more likely then others.


That is true. I'll never forget the day I was sitting on the couch and noticed the stars and stripes puffer fish I used to have take a "running" start at one end of the tank and fly out of it, making it a few feet through the air before hitting the floor with a splat. I picked him up and put him right back in the tank and fortunately he was fine.



onefish2fish said:


> a lid is a great idea but keep in mind some things lower your light penetration down to your corals.


True. Do you think that the amount a glass cover reduces light penetration is any cause for concern if the fixture sits an inch above the glass?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Administrator said:


> That is true. I'll never forget the day I was sitting on the couch and noticed the stars and stripes puffer fish I used to have take a "running" start at one end of the tank and fly out of it, making it a few feet through the air before hitting the floor with a splat. I picked him up and put him right back in the tank and fortunately he was fine.
> 
> True. Do you think that the amount a glass cover reduces light penetration is any cause for concern if the fixture sits an inch above the glass?


 
directly over clean glass? no, however once salt creep takes on the glass it will effect your lighting. as long as you have no problem keeping the glass clean, you should be fine.


----------

